
Ask HN: What's the difference between ICO and selling shares? - 1024core
I&#x27;ve not been following the coin hype too closely, but cursorily, it looks like an ICO (like, for example, the XRP from Ripple) is no different than a company issuing shares. The latter, of course, is heavily regulated; but there&#x27;s nothing regulating the former.<p>So: is there a difference between the two? I&#x27;d love to know.
======
coolspot
The shares model is over-regulated and does not allow you to easily buy lambos
rekting investors.

The ICO is optimized for rekting: anonymous, liquid, no consequences.

